# مركز أبوظبي للسلامة والصحة المهنية - اوشاد



## يا الغالي (13 أغسطس 2016)

الدخول الى الموقع


----------



## Tafraout salim (14 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير
كل الروابط التي تتحفنا بها هامة


----------



## sayed00 (7 أبريل 2017)

المركز (اوشاد) هم الجهة التشريعية للسلامة والصحة المهنية فى ابوظبي و قطعوا جزاهم الله خير شوطا كبيرا فى تطوير القطاع فى الامارة مند 2009 الي الان تم وضع معايير خاصة لادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية تناسب جميع قطاعات الاعمال فى الامارة

و هناك تحسين مستمر فى النظام حيث وصل للاصدار الثالث حاليا


----------

